# Toyo Proxes T1 R opinions



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Evening all,
With summer coming up i'm looking at replacing the tires on my clio for something new.., 
Mainly for two reasons:

1. cheapo budget tires on the rear which were on the front when i bought it but had plenty of tread whereas the rears didn't so swapped them to rear and got two new for front.
2. front tires need replacing now as have a slight alignment issue.

what's everybody's opinions on Toyo T1 R's please?

Thanks.


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

luke88 said:


> Evening all,
> With summer coming up i'm looking at replacing the tires on my clio for something new..,
> Mainly for two reasons:
> 
> ...


They wear at an alarming rate !


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

any opinions on what to go for instead??

thanks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah I hear of people saying they wear real quick too

Continental contisport3 would be my choice


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Had them on two cars, good quality, decent performing tyre at a reasonable price.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Very average tyres, If it's a renaultsport I'd go with Michelin PS3's as they're the predecessor for the OEM tyres.


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

just a standard non rs model mate (though i'd love a new rs200)


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

I have T1-R's on my Corsa VXR and they're great!

Lasting longer than my previous continental tyres.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Had them on my mr2 and Evo, horrible sidewall flex when cornering hard almost had a trouser accident!

Not sure if they do a reinforced sidewall version but if they do I'd defiantly opt for that version as I found them to be a decent tyre for a budget and just kicking about the doors.

Running AD08's now and the difference in grip is insane! But then so is the price!

Good mid range tyre on a budget in my eyes.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I've got proxes on my Impreza, punch well above their weight imo. Had Michelins before. If you want maximum durability go for Michelins, imo they're the best all round tyre brand on the market but the Toyo's grip like ****, people say they wear too quick but that's the compromise - soft compound wears quick but harder compound doesn't grip as well (in general). 

I've got mates with the Toyos and average sounds like 15-20k. My Michelin's did 10k and look like new.... Horse's for causes really. My car does about 6k a year so I'm really not bothered lol


----------



## Gray14 (Jun 3, 2014)

Recently had a Seat leon Cupra running 340bhp and found the best tyres after using p-zero, yoko parada, Goodyear eagle were uniroyal rain sport, great tyres good wear rates, low road noise and good grip.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dan-SRi said:


> I have T1-R's on my Corsa VXR and they're great!
> 
> Lasting longer than my previous continental tyres.


You have a corsa vxr

Opinion invalid


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Gray14 said:


> Recently had a Seat leon Cupra running 340bhp and found the best tyres after using p-zero, yoko parada, Goodyear eagle were uniroyal rain sport, great tyres good wear rates, low road noise and good grip.


I'll second this. I had Rainsport 2's on a Saxo VTS on bilsteins and they were tremendous. Cling well in the dry but in a different league in the wet. Wear rate was good and road noise never bothered me.


----------



## Benjay (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm running on a full set of Goodyear eagle f1's on my integra and I can't fault them. They are good in the dry and VERY good in the wet


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

+1 for Goodyear eagle f1s


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Vredestein - Top end tyres with mid range price tag :thumb:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

had a set of t1r's on my golf gti and they were good grip wise but wore out super fast.

I then switched to Uniroyal rainsport 2's and they were much better both in wet weather grip and lasted a lot longer, dry weather grip was similar to the T1r's.

Chris


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Toyo 888's instead of T1R's for grip...or my choice of grip tyres the one and only Advan Neova's Ad08's


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I had them on my S4, I found the edges wore extremely fast although my tyre pressures were checked and adjusted regularly.

I found the grip to be pretty good but they seemed to squeel like nothing else ive ever heard when cornering even at normal speeds to the point where people would turn round, look and shake their heads!

I've got yokohama prada spec 2's on at the minute and so far cant fault them

Ryan


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Toyo's, always wear out quick because they use softer compound. They stick to the road really well but at expense of longevity, I had Toyo's on my old 405 on front and wore them out pretty quickly


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I used to have T1rs on my Fabia vRS and they were very good. They did wear a little quicker than i would have liked but did the job very well. My recommendation around that price is Uniroyals Rainsport 2 or maybe 3 now, which are better than anything else for the money and unbeliveable in the wet!


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

I've found this site useful before. Prioritise whats important to you - Dry grip/wet grip/noise/mpg etc

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Grip levels are great but they will be worn out in 10 minutes.

Goodyear eagles.... 

Depends what your after. wet grip dry grip. etc etc.

I drove a well sorted celica on Bridgestone potenzas the other way and i was quite impressed..


----------



## Imperialjim (Aug 19, 2013)

Goodyear eagle asy f1 2 were really good, grippy in all conditions with a reasonable wear rate.

Just put some Vredstein Ultrac Vortis on all round and I have to say I'm very impressed. They seem to have a upper mid range price but are virtually as good as the Goodyears I had on before.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Benjay said:


> I'm running on a full set of Goodyear eagle f1's on my integra and I can't fault them. They are good in the dry and VERY good in the wet


x2 ... running a full set on my meg and can't recommend them enough :driver:


----------



## joe_echo (Dec 17, 2013)

As it's a standard clio I would go for a budget to mid range tyre. You don't need Eagle f1 or pilot sport 3 as it doesn't need them.


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Why dont it need them surely if hd wants to corner quick he does


----------



## joe_echo (Dec 17, 2013)

A clip isn't going to need the performance tyres to corner any better than mid range tyres. It hasn't't got the power or the suspension to make use of them properly. It would be over kill in my opinion. 

On a performance clio then yes go for the best tyres you can afford as they are set up to corner fast and hard. But a 1.2 isn't going to need them. 

On a similar note I was getting some new tyres fitted to my car a few weeks back and there was a jag xk being done at the same time. I went for michelin pilot sports, he went for Bct tyres. The cheapest of the cheap. Made me wince.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Good tyres had on a RS focus but then got falken 452 even better and better price but don't think they do them any more


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

The Toyo are OK for the money, but that is all.

If you want more performance, then Goodyear Eagle F1 GSD3. Would be my first choice.

Michelin Pilot Exalto

Continental ContiSport 3 or 5. (might depend on size).

Pirelli P1 Rosso not too bad either.

Rainsports are fantastic on damp, greasy roads, but only average in the dry imho.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

GSTR3301 said:


> Toyo 888's instead of T1R's for grip...or my choice of grip tyres the one and only Advan Neova's Ad08's
> 
> View attachment 37431


Careful in the wet!!! especially with r888s!!!!


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

Had T1Rs on various cars, people that talk about wear etc should either get tracking checked or expect such wear from a soft compound tyre. They out perform alot of bigger more expensive brands, pirelli and conti etc. They are good for road noise and seem to excel in the wet from my experience! Cant beat them for price...!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I have just switched to Uni Rainsport 3 and they appear to be very good. A good solid bet at non premium money. I changed from Pirelli P7 Cinturato (terrible) to these and are a worthy, albeit cheaper upgrade. 

They fall short of Michelin Pilot Sport 3 I had on my last car but that was an Octy vRS, not an Audi A4. Different tyres for different cars.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

My Westfield in my avatar is running on T1R's and they are a fantastic tyre, the grip is incredible and confidence inspiring, even in the wet on such a lightweight car.
I ran my previous Alfa GTV on T1r's and again found them to be as impressive as they are on my Westfield. Wear was no worse than any other tyre.


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

organisys said:


> Careful in the wet!!! especially with r888s!!!!


Lol yea but such a good summer tire. Ran with Advans on Advan RSD rims for the evo... But a really good tire without goin for slicks ie 888's basically are slicks lol


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

i like toyo tbh.. currently running the PX4 and i like them.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

had them on my clio 172, liked them, dry was awesome

wet was a bit twitchy but i dont drive hard in the wet anyway 

cheap too! (a few years ago)


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

I use these on my Sierra Cosworth,pretty good tyre id say.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> You have a corsa vxr
> 
> Opinion invalid


You drive a polo so your insult backfires.....


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

rogeyboy said:


> Had T1Rs on various cars, people that talk about wear etc should either get tracking checked or expect such wear from a soft compound tyre. They out perform alot of bigger more expensive brands, pirelli and conti etc. They are good for road noise and seem to excel in the wet from my experience! Cant beat them for price...!


That is what I said, Toyo's use softer compound so the wear is more prominent than in other makes with harder compounds.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

adamvr619 said:


> Why dont it need them surely if hd wants to corner quick he does


That would mean he needs to travel quick, and that doesn't happen in a 1.2!

If you want dry grip, Nankang NS2-R. The sidewalls are mega stiff! And you can choose between 120 (stickier compound) or 180 compound!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if everyone has direct experience of high wear rate or it comes from some internet, self replicating myth.

I've used T1Rs on my Corolla TSpoty and Impreza STi, and by all accounts driven hard for a lot of miles. I was more than happy with the wear rate, and performance, especially in the wet.


----------



## Amos91 (Jan 9, 2014)

T1Rs are not what I'd be going for - instead a premium all round tyre is a better option. 

Some top contenders dependent on your tyre size:

Pirelli Pzero Nero
Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2
Continental ContiSportContact 5
Michelin Pilot Sport 3

Get whichever is cheapest in your size and I am 100% sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> That would mean he needs to travel quick, and that doesn't happen in a 1.2!
> 
> If you want dry grip, *Nankang NS2-R. *The sidewalls are mega stiff! And you can choose between 120 (stickier compound) or 180 compound!


Stand up to some quite bad abuse to be honest...


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

sjk said:


> Stand up to some quite bad abuse to be honest...


The brand?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> The brand?


No the tyres stand up to a fair bit of abuse :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

sjk said:


> No the tyres stand up to a fair bit of abuse :thumb:


Yep, used on various time attack cars also. for testing until they go out and chase for the final few seconds out on track with the r888's or full slicks


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> Yep, used on various time attack cars also. for testing until they go out and chase for the final few seconds out on track with the r888's or full slicks


Just bought some off cam skill.

Super cheap..


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

The only thing that's in contact of the road for braking grip cornering stoping accelerating. So I'd stick to pilot sport 3 or pilot super sport as haven good rubber on all corners can save your life:thumb: why go budget which can affect all as said above no matter what kind of car or how big ur engine is


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> The only thing that's in contact of the road for braking grip cornering stoping accelerating. So I'd stick to pilot sport 3 or pilot super sport as haven good rubber on all corners can save your life:thumb: why go budget which can affect all as said above no matter what kind of car or how big ur engine is


Because the brakes my run out before the premium tyres

Because he may not corner as fast as a premium tyre allows

And the car may not accelerate that fast that a mid range tyre couldn't handle.

All of the above will taken into account when buying tyres.


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

Goodyear eagle f1s not had a better tyre for wet and dry grip and they've lasted about 14k on my civic. There fairly cheap aswell I think I paid £110 each and got a £10 tesco voucher for each tyre I bought.


----------



## LeFort (May 3, 2011)

1. Dunlop Sportmaxx RT - great grip, braking, strong on wet. Pretty good durability.
2. Goodyear Eagle F1 asymmetric 2 - very similar, mayber a bit better on wet, slightly worse on dry tarmac. Similar durability.
I would choose on of them! T.


----------



## BigTel (Jan 21, 2011)

Just replaced my T1R's on my P1, thought the grip was very very good with great wear rate too.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Because the brakes my run out before the premium tyres
> 
> Because he may not corner as fast as a premium tyre allows
> 
> ...


only person talking sense! The top premium tyres have very little between them imo but does he really need them? I don't think so. Something like goodyear efficient grips would be perfect


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Goodyear Eagle F1 asymmetric 2 is currently my favorite rated tyre.
The grip these tyres give is fantastic!


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

As has been said already I don'treally need the premium tyres such as contis etc,

Ideally im looking at the mid range of tyres circa £70 .

Current tyres on the front are falken ze 914 - dry grip is good with them but they just don't inspire confidence on damp/greasy/wet roads


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

luke88 said:


> As has been said already I don'treally need the premium tyres such as contis etc,
> 
> Ideally im looking at the mid range of tyres circa £70 .
> 
> Current tyres on the front are falken ze 914 - dry grip is good with them but they just don't inspire confidence on damp/greasy/wet roads


I'd rather the Falken than Toyo for wet grip together with feedback, maybe Uniroyal's Rainsport 3 or you are into premium's..


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Gray14 said:


> Recently had a Seat leon Cupra running 340bhp and found the best tyres after using p-zero, yoko parada, Goodyear eagle were uniroyal rain sport, great tyres good wear rates, low road noise and good grip.


Was just about to say I had Uniroyal Rainsport 3 on my Subaru. Brilliant and great price.

If you want the absolute best though, nothing beats YOKOHAMA > ADVAN NEOVA AD08R these are awesome on Suburu's


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Michelin pilot super sports if they do them in your size. Epic tyre and compromise between dry grip and comfort


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Had a pair on my quattro and it ate them in 5k. They grip well but wear very fast. Have nexen's on now and they grip well and seem to be wearing well too.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I had T1-r's on quite a heavy car and had no problems. Wear rate was acceptable, they where quiet, predicatble and grip was excellent. I did find that their performance relied very much on accurate tyre pressures, even a couple of psi low and the performance would drop off.
They dont have the kudos of eagle f1's, yokos, re.?? or pilot sports but for the price they were (for me) a great tyre and i would certainly have them again on the mondeo.


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

I had T1-r before and T1-sport (not T1-s). Very good tires, excellent grip, no surprise on wet, warm fast.

Can't tell about mileage yet, did 3000 miles till now.


----------



## DanielJames (Jul 6, 2010)

They're an overrated performance budget tyre.


----------



## DanielJames (Jul 6, 2010)

Kumho KU39 and Falken ZE914 are much better tyres in this sector.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Toyo T1-R's are without doubt the best tyre i have ever driven on.

Comparatively not expensive, excellent life, superb grip in all weathers...they wipe the floor with Uniroyal Rainsports in the wet!


----------



## DanielJames (Jul 6, 2010)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Toyo T1-R's are without doubt the best tyre i have ever driven on.
> 
> Comparatively not expensive, excellent life, superb grip in all weathers...they wipe the floor with Uniroyal Rainsports in the wet!


You must have an interesting chassis set up or driving technique to make a comment like that.

I've driven many cars with many tyres and T1Rs wouldn't even get near the top 10.

They're a budget tyre, remember that and they become not too bad. I'd rather have T1Rs over Nankang NS2 (Not NS2R before anyone comments) but they aren't as good as the internet makes out.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

DanielJames said:


> They're an overrated performance budget tyre.


Please can you justify such a statement with some factual relevance.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

DanielJames said:


> You must have an interesting chassis set up or driving technique to make a comment like that.
> 
> I've driven many cars with many tyres and T1Rs wouldn't even get near the top 10.


Vauxhall Calibra 16v, standard chassis....and i do not drive slowly!

and they are NOT a budget tyre at all!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Toyo seem to have faded off a lot. 

I remember back 10 years ago they seemed to be a real up and coming alternative and everyone was raving about them. 

Lots of people ran out and bought them to find they weren't that great. 

Good grip in the dry, for far too soft to last any length of time. They didn't feel like a quality product. 

You don't hear much about them these days, but I have noticed they are standard fit on a few brand new cars. 

I was surprised to see Toyo tyres fitted to brand new Audis.


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Yeah I hear of people saying they wear real quick too
> 
> Continental contisport3 would be my choice


Good choice Ive just changed to rainsport 3 because of price at CAMSKILL
Very pleased so far but they do feel softer than the contis so mileage may suffer


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

DanielJames said:


> You must have an interesting chassis set up or driving technique to make a comment like that.
> 
> I've driven many cars with many tyres and T1Rs wouldn't even get near the top 10.
> 
> They're a budget tyre, remember that and they become not too bad. I'd rather have T1Rs over Nankang NS2 (Not NS2R before anyone comments) but they aren't as good as the internet makes out.


NS2's actually arnt that bad tbh! Again quite a soft compound


----------

